# HELP.. my friend's hair turned blue.. not black.



## Scarlette (Mar 18, 2006)

Hair 911! My friend had blonde streaks in her hair and she wanted to cover them up by dying over it with L'Oreal's Starry Night hair dye by Feria. IT turned her hair blue because of the blue base. I was wondering if anyone knew of a good brand of black with a red or brown base that would cover the mess. THanks guys.


----------



## prettybabi11492 (Mar 18, 2006)

My mom uses a black by Garnier to cover up grey hairs. It matches her natural color well, which is a jet black that is totally blue-less. Sorry I couldn't be more specific.. I will find out exactly what she uses and PM you or something. HTH!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## greeneyedangel (Mar 19, 2006)

I use EBONY by Garnier -- its amazing-- will def cover that blue.


----------



## Min (Mar 19, 2006)

No sure of a brand but she may want to try filling the blonde before coloring.


----------



## peekaboo (Mar 19, 2006)

I second the Ebony by Garnier Nutrisse-it will cover it up!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 19, 2006)

Yeah, you need to either do a filler on the blonde first --- or use a dye that that isn't a blue-black. But since it's already done, you can try the Garnier... I don't know if she's looking for a JET black look or a natural black... they have a soft black I believe and another one that is JET black.


----------

